# Mums Call For Ban After Girls Buy 'e-cigarettes' At Tamworth Market



## Stroodlepuff (2/11/13)

This just annoys me... its actions like this that will get e-cigs banned for goodness sake why sell to anyone younger than 16!!!! I know its done with cigarettes too but the laws around e-cigs are all already soooo taboo and trying to be harsh that this will give authorities a field day!!!!


Sigh! Anyway you can read the article here:

http://www.tamworthherald.co.uk/Mum...worth-market/story-20015704-detail/story.html


----------



## ET (2/11/13)

what a bunch of nonsense


----------

